# Keys Spearfishing Trip 5/23



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats man [smiley=1-beer.gif] i really need to get down there


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah it was my first time ever going and now i am planning a trip down there with all my friends for an upcoming to islamorada!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice!  Congrats.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When the humidity, air temperature, and mosquito bites per minute,
all approach 100, the best place to be is 20 feet down, looking up.
Winter is for fishing, summer is for diving, good report and pics.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

good shooting. Enjoy them hogs!


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with ya Brett. And I hopefully will have some more reports this upcoming month.


----------

